# Shocked at what I saw at the LBS



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

I went in to pick up a few items and saw a Madone 5.5 with fenders.  Okay, I know with all the Trek bashing around here many would say the bike is fender worthy. While I don't think I could bring myself to put them on my bike, they did not look that bad. they have pads that zip tie to the fork and seat stay. They were pretty light weight as well. Here is a link to the product:

http://ecom1.planetbike.com/7017.html


----------



## JoeDaddio (Sep 3, 2005)

I used those fenders not long ago on my Soma Smoothie commute bike in heavy rain and I have to say: they're better than nothing, but not by much.

They keep a lot of the water off of your face, but what it doesn't splatter in to your face it shoots directly in to your shoes. And I still had road gunk up the back of my helmet and on my neck.



joe


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

Fenders are always cool. OK, fenders are usually cool.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

I've used the SKS RaceBlade fenders on my Madone with good result.


----------



## mquetel (Apr 2, 2006)

Out here in the Pacific NW, I've seen just about every brand of high end road bike equipped with fenders...


----------



## cpcritter (Sep 24, 2008)

I use the same set on my Litespeed Ultimate when I ride in bad weather. I showed up for a bad weather group ride not too long ago and my fellow riders were very appreciative. A little more extension on the rear would be a big help.

BTW-Not a bad look at all...especially from the rear.


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

I just rigged a set of full fenders to my old Miyata (the non-snow/ice commuter) with the help of a hacksaw and zip ties. Still working on a bracket that will let me run the front part of the front fender- something like one of these


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

saf-t said:


> I just rigged a set of full fenders to my old Miyata (the non-snow/ice commuter) with the help of a hacksaw and zip ties. Still working on a bracket that will let me run the front part of the front fender- something like one of these


Nifty.


----------



## shades9323 (Apr 30, 2006)

JoeDaddio said:


> I used those fenders not long ago on my Soma Smoothie commute bike in heavy rain and I have to say: they're better than nothing, but not by much.
> 
> They keep a lot of the water off of your face, but what it doesn't splatter in to your face it shoots directly in to your shoes. And I still had road gunk up the back of my helmet and on my neck.
> 
> ...



I have had the same results with those fenders. Feet completely soaked.


----------



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

saf-t said:


> I just rigged a set of full fenders to my old Miyata (the non-snow/ice commuter) with the help of a hacksaw and zip ties. Still working on a bracket that will let me run the front part of the front fender- something like one of these


RiverCity bikes here in Portland sells those. You may want to contact them if you don't want to build it yourself.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

*Worlds Greatest Madone...*



Blue CheeseHead said:


> I went in to pick up a few items and saw a Madone 5.5 with fenders.  Okay, I know with all the Trek bashing around here many would say the bike is fender worthy. While I don't think I could bring myself to put them on my bike, they did not look that bad. they have pads that zip tie to the fork and seat stay. They were pretty light weight as well. Here is a link to the product:
> 
> http://ecom1.planetbike.com/7017.html


Just google "Worlds Greatest Madone" and be amazed at what can be done to a Madone. Or you can look for it directly on Bike Snob NYC.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

The fastest guy at the Cascade 1200 last year -- at least after one day -- was on a Trek Madone with fenders, lights, and luggage. No, you probably couldn't hold his wheel. ;-) At least not for 1200K. Oh, and he has a Brooks B-17 on it.


----------



## TrekJeff (Mar 14, 2007)

Fenders can only enhance the look of a bike:thumbsup: Oh and they do serve a utility as well.


----------



## Le Wrench (May 12, 2009)

Fenders are OK, do watcha gotta to do to get over wet weather and still get a ride in.

Nothing will ever top this Madone below...


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

TrekJeff said:


> Fenders can only enhance the look of a bike:thumbsup: Oh and they do serve a utility as well.


Why do you keep resurrecting these dead threads, Trekkie?


----------



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

superjohnny said:


> RiverCity bikes here in Portland sells those. You may want to contact them if you don't want to build it yourself.


I can't see the picture, but if it's the bracket that lets you cut the fender in 2 at the brake, I may have one of those that I would sell, cheap. I'll look if you're interested.


----------



## Howzitbroke (Jun 1, 2005)

That hurts my brain. Like a Panoz pulling a Uhaul mini trailer. No worse I keep looking. The pedals, the bars, the lock, and what $2500 wheels? I'm confused.


----------

